# Handi rifle barrels



## Buckhunter30 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just wondering how many times one handi rifle could be fitted whith different barrels


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you asking how many different barrels are available to put on a Handi Rifle? 

Answering the question the way it is asked ... as many times as you can afford barrels to put on it ... most of them will have to "fitted" to the frame and depending on the forearm fit ... you may need a different forearm also.


----------



## Buckhunter30 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks that answered my question


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 1, 2013)

i sent mine back and now have 4 barrells, 45-70, 223, 30.06, 22 hornet. all 4 tack drivers. same forearm for all 4.


----------



## Buckhunter30 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes that's what I ment I was looking to know if you could get 4 barrels out of one gun


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Mar 7, 2013)

You can get more than that if you add shotgun and muzzle loader to the list.


----------

